# Computer freezes and cannot move mouse



## JulesL5 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi, I have been having trouble for the last couple of months with my computer. My computer randomly freezes and I cannot move the mouse and I have to do a rough restart with the button on my tower. CTRL+ALT+DLT does not work, it is totally frozen. This problem usually occurs when I am surfing videos on Youtube. When I had this computer before it did not do this.

Specs: 
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium
CPU: Intel Quad Core Q6600
Memory: 3328MB RAM
Hard Drive: 250 GB
Video Card: ATI Radeon 4850 HD
Motherboard: Asus P5K-E
Power Supply: Enermax Liberty 500hz


----------



## Raddy13 (Aug 6, 2009)

I call this a "hard lock," and I've found that it is usually indicative of a hardware issue. The first thing I'd check is overheating. Follow one of the two links below and monitor the CPU temperatures. First record what the temperature is while idle (doing nothing) and then while watching YouTube videos. Let us know when you get the numbers!

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php


----------



## JulesL5 (Mar 8, 2009)

At Idle: 
Core 0: 42
Core 1: 39
Core 2: 34
Core 3: 35

Youtube: 44
43
36
36


----------



## JulesL5 (Mar 8, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

I can't see much differents between them so we could rule out overheating for the time being... I know you havn't mentioned any BSOD but could you post the information from
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html

and have you installed any new software or hardware lately??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

upgrade the psu here or better

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=corsair+650w


----------

